# sandy is here



## ho3taz (Jan 31, 2004)

i hope everybody stays safe i for one is right in her path chesilhurst nj may the lord be with us all


----------



## smoke14 (Aug 16, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers to all our Northeastern US guys and gals, head the warnings, if you know of anyone nearby with a disability or even a pet that might need looking after, please write their info down, local authorities might need to help when sandy passes. Hunker down, this is not gonna be pretty.

smokie~


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

We are in south central PA. Saying our prayers for us and for you all out there with us...

--rick


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*getiin tired of all these storms*

this is just wearin me out. i spent most of the day breakin down a holloween party that i had in the yard saturday nite then putting all the yard stuff in the shed. now just in time to prep for wind n rain n flooding! i,m 11 feet above sealevel witch is maybe 300 feet down the street and this mornings high tide was at street height(ut oh) we,ll see what high tide brings tonite! like i said... this stuff is just wearin me out. and all concerned be safe!


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

smoke14 said:


> Thoughts and prayers to all our Northeastern US guys and gals, head the warnings, if you know of anyone nearby with a disability or even a pet that might need looking after, please write their info down, local authorities might need to help when sandy passes. Hunker down, this is not gonna be pretty.
> 
> smokie~


im 8 blocks from raritan bay/hudson river god bless us all.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Yes, hope all are safe. LI will be at top of wind stream, rising water
and tree damage already.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nothing really happening up here in upstate NY yet. Cloudy and a few decent gusts of wind. By tonight it might be a different story. Hang tough CT, NJ, PA, DE, MD, RI and NYC/LI guys!! You WV guys enjoy your snow!!! Be safe everyone!!!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Home Depot closed at 2pm, you know it's gonna be bad.

We are presently CLOSED tomorrow too. possibly opening at 8am wednesday.


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

Worked in NewburyPORT Mass today but am now home in NH far enough inland so only worry is losing power.Not sure if we`ll have work tommorow though,a few years back we had 3' of water in the prking lot from a storm!


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

It's been raining here since yesterday. I pray everyone is safe, eye was due to hit Cape May,NJ around 6 pm, storm is said to be going 28 mph. I'm in Franklinville,NJ so it will be here in the next hour or two.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

On Long Island here, I evact to another place from my house, powers been out for hours but the Cable is working I rigged up a battery backup to run the router and wifi so we all on iPads here. Lots of electrical arcing and 80mph wind, not much water but the power will be out for days.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

My the good Lord watch over all you on the East cost. Good luck to you all


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

Made it through night ok, house still dry still have power
still a lot of wind and rain here. Screw work, staying home

Kevin


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

so how did you all make out? we're ok here...

--rick


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm OK here (central PA), no real property damage, just a fallen(dead) tree in my back field. Very lucky here, not even a power outage :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

still raining here but damage seems to be minimal. winds have finally abated.


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Started raining here in Indiana about 2 in the morning. Had the wind all day yesturday and wind and rain today. No power out at all. So far no damage that I can see. Sandy is getting all of us one way or another.


----------



## bluerod (Nov 1, 2005)

its been a rought couple of days around here 4 miles from atlantic city nj bluerod


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

We battened down up here too jsut to be sure, although no one really knew how far it would actually reach in SW Ontario. 

Turned out not too bad, although I hear one lady in Toronto, standing in the wrong place at the wrong time, got killed by a flying road sign in a high wind. 

Praying its not as bad as they thought it was gonna be down there.


----------



## xjyrg3u (Jun 28, 2011)

Prayers to all of you.... Kalamazoo, MI here, really windy, spitting snow, hear 25 ft waves on Lake Michigan today.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

bluerod said:


> its been a rought couple of days around here 4 miles from atlantic city nj bluerod


WOW... from what I see online and in the news, you guys got it bad. Hope you and yours are okay there...

--rick


----------



## ho3taz (Jan 31, 2004)

i have never seen anything this bad i think sandy is the worst storm in my life time


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I just got power back....lost it last night around 11pm. thank God it wasn't too cold out.

Storm did pull some things off the house, but overall we're happy. It could have been worse.


----------



## FastZ28 (Apr 12, 2012)

I just got power back after a day and a half. Hope everyone is okay.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Anybody heard from the Newark NJ guys.
Phone calls and e-mails don't seem to be getting through,little worried about some of them.
Rick


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

NJ got hit the worst.

I made it home last night, I was one of the lucky ones.

I have not heard from people from the rockaways on long island that whole area was basically leveled.

no power, cells down, and you can't get into those areas either.

I don't expect to have power for days. my office has a genny so i'm able to get online here, and charge batteries take hot shower.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*back*

made it through ok i guess. lost a few big trees and the shelter garage got the roof ripped off of it and 4 inches of water in the cave. just got the power back after 48 hours... man i miss that stuff!! kinda funny all the damage here happened in 45 seconds a gust 0f 90 mph did the trik.the ocean water got up bout 4 inches low of the basement window man that was close. thanx for all the thoughts n prayers from you guys i think they worked


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Hornet said:


> Anybody heard from the Newark NJ guys.
> Phone calls and e-mails don't seem to be getting through,little worried about some of them. Rick


I have not heard from them, but I am in an adjacent town on the north side of Newark. We escaped completely unscathed, losing power for only about 15 seconds. Never got much rain and the wind while strong, never got stronger than I have seen it during severe thunderstorms. However, today I tried to venture out and there are trees and power outages all throughout this area; I gave up and came right home.

Newark probably had a few more problems as it is on the river and the bay. However, it is the NJ and NY coastline areas that got hit very badly. The Jersey shore got wiped out - some boardwalks are completely gone, having been pulled up and tossed into the inland neighborhoods. The sand on the beaches is now blocks inland.

Over 80 homes burned down in one NY neighborhood (a wind driven fire during the height of the storm). The Holland Tunnel, and others in the city, have filled with water. The subways are now rivers. I believe I heard them say the Hudson River met the East River which means Manhatten was completely under water. Only cars with at least three people are being allowed over the bridges into NYC.

The pictures are stunning and there has been nothing but constant news coverage on TV. Never seen devastation like this around here. It reminds me of pictures during the aftermath of a tornado in the midwest.

Joe


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Just heard from Rick Carter,he came through okay,but says his neigbourhood took a good wallop,trees on houses,lines down etc.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

My thoughts and prayers are with all of you out east. I feel bad for all that have been hurt by the storm.

Randy.


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

Stirlingmoss checking in from union beach,nj
Most of town wiped out but grateful i still have a roof i wont be on here for awhile as we are helping fellow neighbors pull through this,god bless.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thankful you survived, and glad you're in a position to help neighbors out too!! We'll leave the lights on for ya!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Guys. Well things are.bad.here. Lots of homes washed away. We are ok though. No power since Mon night. Lost all our food. Provably 1000 or so. No generator either. But you bet ill have one soon. Very strange looking out and seeing no lights. There are lights a few miles away. Cell service is sparatic at best so ill be around when i can update. 

Later and hope everyone else is safe. 

Killed me to throw away all my ice cream


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

What comes first?? The granite or the generator?? Hang in there Joe!!!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Has anyone heard from TommyHOCARS ??*

Was wondering if they had. I see that he last logged in on Oct 27th. I know that Tottenville section of Staten Island is pretty close to the water.

Tommy can ya hear me???


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

worse then anything is the lack of fuel, hasn't been anything like this since the oil embargoes of the 1970s.

There just isn't enough places with power to run the fuel pumps. So the lines are insane even at 3 am.

I took gas out of some of my other cars to keep going.

I hope enough main streets have power by Saturday that i can actually fill up.


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

I never lost power thru this storm but went thru the ice storm a few years back and no power for 8 days.Luckily I found a generator as it was really cold and the house was below 40 degrees.No power in a large area makes it tough to find basic supplies like food,water and gas-no fun!


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

tjd241 said:


> Was wondering if they had. I see that he last logged in on Oct 27th. I know that Tottenville section of Staten Island is pretty close to the water.
> 
> Tommy can ya hear me???


I would doubt there is power where Tom lives. He is right near the bay and probably got hit really hard, although I haven't seen many reports from Staten Island.

As Dan mentions above, the gas situation is really bad. I heard one guy this morning say the lines were multiple miles long on the Parkway at 3am. I'm guessing my chances of attending this weekend's show in Allentown are very dim. I have enough gas to get around town (when it's safe to go), but not to get to Pa.

I was scheduled to have my windows replaced at my Pa. house next week, but I'm guessing that will have to be cancelled since I can't get there from here. I don't even know if they would be able to do it next week.

Joe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Joe65 and Tom S.*

Word has it that Joe65 is without power, and the house survived the onslaught. He also relayed that Tom S. is hanging in there without power too.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Word has it that Joe65 is without power, and the house survived the onslaught. He also relayed that Tom S. is hanging in there without power too.


glad to hear that they both are ok. 

Wes


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi guys. Yea I spoke with Tom and he is ok. Running on gen power. I was able to get one myself. So I'm ok but still struggling. Trying to put meals together. Check in again soon. BTW, no cable service even tho i have a Tv. Bummer


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Let us know if we can do anything to help, guys!


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

I walked into work yesterday and on the counter in the dispatch office was a looong list of all the zip codes on the east coast we aren't accepting freight for because they've run out of places to store it and it can't be delivered of course, the counter effect of less freight coming moving from the coasts has work slowed down a bit. Hope everyone is starting to do better, until early next week anyway....


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

buddy of mine in South Bell-more lost his house, most of the southern half of long island south of Merrick is not coming back for months, like Staten island. from the rockaways all the way out towards east Hampton the sea came in at least 14 feet.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Good to hear you all are holding up. I was getting really worried after reading horror stories about Staten Island online yesterday. My parents and my brother are both on LI and got hit pretty bad as far as trees down and stuff, but they are both kinda centered between the shorelines and both got their power back on yesterday. Can't imagine what that kind of flooding is like. My prayers to all of you dealing with that. 

--rick


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Very difficult week, no power for 4 days, back on today @ 5:10.
I went to work as part of emergency response w/my dept working under Fema mostly charting structural damage. 
One call had 4 people w/CO poisoning using indoor generator and today posted 7 buildings for immediate evacuation due
to unsafe structures. Gas lines for cars are exceeding 1.5 miles and people
on lines w/gas cans are topping 60. Gas thefts have begun by tank syphoning.
A co-worker in Merrick lost 2 cars due to water & I know of someone in
Long Beach who lost his home & 3 cars. My biggest fear is the Bay Park sewage
disposal facility that took in 9 ft. salt water and an unrelated fire in their 
administration bldg. Raw sewage has begun to emerge from street manholes
and bldg basements resulting the need to have the discharge directly into ocean. Thoughts & prayers for all affected by Hurricane Sandy.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*We're safe here in my shoreline CT area...*

Power came back at one point on Wed... but just got cable back yesterday and started watching the local news from CT, NY, and NJ... speechless.

Then this AM took a ride to look in on friends who live real close to the beach. Ran the gauntlet of downed trees and wires (still). National Guard and State Police have it buttoned down within a 1/4 mile of the shore where these folks live. All the way leading into these areas the homes took on feet of water... basements all flooded, and the closer you get to the shore the more homes you see that their first floors got flooded too. Homes are being shoveled, raked, and hosed out. Belongings ruined piled up at the curb, makeshift laundry lines strung out left and right.

Hard to wrap your head around it even when it's right outside the car window as you drive by...it will be YEARS before this mess is fixed.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Perspective...*

In CT well north of where the storm center hit. This says more than a lot of the images I've seen from local media outlets. Taken as the tide was not yet full, the day after the worst of the storm had passed.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Power still out but that is nothing compaired
To
What
Happen
To the east coast thoughts an prayers too all miss phone enet and tv
Sjj


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Most of you that know me will say that I dont take things to serious and I'm always ready to break balls and have a good time.Usually at Bob Beer's expence.I really appreciate the concern that you guys have shown me and my family.Iam located a little higher geographically then a lot of my friends and neighbors,who unfortunatly lost complete houses washed away and a few deaths.So THANK YOU FOR YOUR GOOD WISHES .
Tom Stumpf


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Finally got power after 8 long days. What a mess. Like Tom said, we seen a lot but i am one of the fortunate ones. I am I'm top of a hill thankfully. Damage is minimal but the cost has been crazy. 40 to 50 a day for generator plus a grand for buying it, plus the thousand in food so its been a costly disaster.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Post Sandy & today a Nor'eastern storm. Lost power this AM for about 
25 mins. Rain mixed w/snow(snain--??:freak now coating the grass, white.
Everyone be safe out there!


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

One year ago on Halloween, we got hit with a freakisly early snow storm. That took most of our power down for a week. Now, a little over one week after Sandy, a nor'easter blows in and we've got at least 3 inches of snow already, plus the temperatures are in the 30s almost all day.
At least we have power and heat. My prayers are with those who still have no power.
A tropical storm followed one week later by snow. We still haven't put the lawn mower away. I remember nothing like this before.

Joe


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Joe, the western side of Sandy dropped over a foot of snow on W V and there about. global warming ya know!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

This nor easter was a NO easter up here. Not even a dusting of snow.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Global WARMING IS REAL !*

Al, Global warming manifests itself in many ways. And usually brings about shifts in weather patterns and accentuates and storms in ways that weren't the norm. So you see, storms like Sandy are the result. The temps worldwide may only rise a few degrees, but the effects are a dramatic, in both weather patterns and storm intensity. This is just the Beginning of Major changes in our weather -BECAUSE of Global Warming !



alpink said:


> Joe, the western side of Sandy dropped over a foot of snow on W V and there about. global warming ya know!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*Al Goreythym*

global warming intensified by humans use of fossil fuels happens on a regular basis anyway. 
the small amount of temperature change caused by man is miniscule compared to the varying amounts of temperature differences that occur regularly over millennium.
it would seem some species became extinct in a very short period of time as a result of climate and temperature change and they didn't ride short buses.
in conclusion, the mass hysteria about global warming and the seeming need for some people to educate me on the effects of pollution caused by fossil fuel usage (not to mention cow flatulence) is lost in the context of the whole and the real truth regarding the matter.
I try to make a joke and I am ridiculed for my inability to understand the complete concept of global warming.

"Al, Global warming manifests itself in many ways. And usually brings about shifts in weather patterns and accentuates and storms in ways that weren't the norm. So you see, storms like Sandy are the result. The temps worldwide may only rise a few degrees, but the effects are a dramatic, in both weather patterns and storm intensity. This is just the Beginning of Major changes in our weather -BECAUSE of Global Warming !"

I am in no way saying the this climate change is not occurring,
indeed, I am absolutely in agreement that there is a shift in climate on our tiny eco-system.
and that weather patterns and what is perceived to be normal weather behavior, by those with less than a century of existence, is changing as result thereof, is correct.

:wave:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I hope all of our HobbyTalk friends who were affected by this nasty storm are getting their lives put back together. I suspect there are some out there who cannot even let us know how they are doing. 

I do encourage those who have been impacted on the hobby side of their lives to share there stories with the rest of us. We can't help replace the big necessities of life, but if someone has lost their slot car collection or track to a flooded basement or other weather related mishap I'm sure that there are some folks here on HobbyTalk who would be more than willing to chip in with a car or two and some track pieces so they can start to regain some of the normalcy and pleasant distraction that the hobby provides. 

Best wishes to all.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

I went to Seaside heights today & donated a days work.My bosses sister, aunt,& inlaws,houses need gutting,all three are year round residents. Worse then i ever imagined. Home owners still not aloud back in there homes. No Power, No Gas, No water, No sewar 3 Weeks later. Now its even getting cold . Square miles of house`s with contence in front piled high , all appliances, insulation , sheetrock, books ,furnture, all there belongings. They are aloud in 8 am - 3pm because of looting Drove by were board walk was. Say a prayer
SJJ


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

SJJ, Bless you & all who help/volunteer!! :thumbsup:
Pleasure to have met you @ Parsippany show!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

So i been working 12 and 24 hr shifts at Breezy Point brooklyn. The far rockaways. This place looks like a war zone. Riis park is the beach and has a couple really huge parking lots. These lots are like a landfill now. Piles of anything and everything. Very sad but glad to help with the huge cleanup. Years and years of rebuilding.


----------

